# hampden v whitley



## d_bader (Sep 5, 2005)

Which was better hampden or whitley?

Vote on the poll!


----------



## toffigd (Sep 5, 2005)

whitley - just because


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Whitley. Kicked ass for Coastal Command 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2005)

Whitley - good solid aircraft but I still prefer the Wellington.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2005)

so did the RAF

Whitley, it was by far the superior bomber in most respects.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

The Hampden was good in its day, which sadly wasnt when it was needed.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

Whitley- heavier bombload, power-operated turrets, first aircraft to bomb Germany (I think), first aircraft to reportedly sink a U-Boot using airborne radar (actually only severely damaged it) first plane to drop agents into Poland, need I say any more?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 5, 2005)

yes - extremely beatiful in its ugliness


----------



## JCS (Sep 5, 2005)

Whitley for me. 8) Mainly 'cause its the first british bomber I saw on an episode of Wings back when I was 8, it just grew on me over the years.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2005)

Hampden........ just to be different!!


----------



## d_bader (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks 4 your opinions! I was just wondering which of these 2 bombers people think was the best. 

By the way.......

4 me its the whitley


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

I personally really like the Whitley.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2005)

Hampden-purely for looks.

Some more serious reaons though:

It's faster,
more manouevrable,
revised armament is equal to Whitleys but has better fields of fire,
could perform as an attack and torpeedo bomber,
had similar range,
used less fuel,
could carry external stores, 
and it doesn't look like it wants to fly into the ground. 

After it was taken off operations in 1940 it underwent an upgrade in armour and defensive armament, replacing the single .303 manual turrets with twin Vikers K gun turrets with increased fields of fire..


----------



## Glider (Sep 24, 2005)

A member of our rifle club did 1 1/2 tours in Bomber command as a gunner, starting off in Hampdens and finishing on the Halifax before he was shot down.
The Pilots loved the Hampden for its handleing but the gunners loathed it as the arcs of fire were very restricted. The plane was so narrow the gunners had very limited movement.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

and there was no room to move inside- if one man was injured you couldn't pull him to safety and go into his position, plus it's designed severly restricted the different payloads she could carry.....


----------

